# Board Changes



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls,

I advised a while ago that we were planning on making some changes to this board.

As from last night these changes have taken place.

The Moving on - deciding and accepting board has now been split into:

*End of the Road .............. Or Not?

When tx has failed or you are unable to have tx - deciding if there are any other avenues left before making the decision to join the Moving On board*

and

*Moving On

For those of us who have to come to terms with the fact that dreams dont always come true :-(*

I feel that by splitting the board into two seperate sections will benefit both parties.

If anyone has any comments or questions regarding the split - then please shout and I will do my best to answer.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## tribble (May 11, 2010)

thank you so much Debs & FF
if people are still tryinjg to have children I wish them all the best
but here is my one safe place, on the site, and pretty much in the whole world where I can be and be with others who are never going to be having children either.

No bad wishes to others, but we all have a place now where we can be and be safe thank you


----------



## LostHeart (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I just read this and am wondering where I belong! I went into the 'end of the road' board because I fit the 'unable to have tx' category and the 'moving on' board said it was for those who have 'come to terms' with it, and I most definitely have not come to terms with it. However, I was just looking for a place where I can talk about my feelings in relation to never having children, with people who understand/are in the same position. Should I be in here? Am I taking things too literally? I am lost once again. Any advice welcome.   x


----------



## tribble (May 11, 2010)

Hi Lostheart

if you read through some more, you will see that many of us struggle with coming to terms; you don't have to be all sorted with it to come here, far from it!

the board is for people that know they aren't going to have children in the future for definite; i.e. won't be adopting, fostering, trying more tx.
Not that this is all fine & dandy with them, just that they are facing that reality..
you take care, you are welcome here with us


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks for your comments ladies   

Lost Heart - the moving on board is for those of us who have to come to terms with it   not that they have  

Sad that this board even exists as in an ideal world we wouldnt be on it   but the ladies here are all lovely and we just help each other along  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## LostHeart (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice ladies  . Might tuck myself in here  , does indeed seem like a safe place x


----------

